# Bugatti Veyron EB 18.4



## CaboWabo (Jun 4, 2014)

5 shot HDR inside the Bentley dealership in Chicago


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 4, 2014)

That's the right way to do an HDR :thumbup:


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jun 5, 2014)

Outstanding job on the exposure blending.

These types of images are SO much more pleasant to view than the god-awful cartoony tonemapped crap so many people call HDR.

Well done.


----------



## CaboWabo (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks jamesbjenkins , I tried very hard to go the more real non cartoony look on this one


----------



## KmH (Jun 5, 2014)

+1 on that's what an HDR is supposed to look like - natural - and not obvious as an HDR.

I would suggest editing so the vertical image elements are plumb.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jun 5, 2014)

KmH said:


> +1 on that's what an HDR is supposed to look like - natural - and not obvious as an HDR.
> 
> I would suggest editing so the vertical image elements are plumb.



Agreed. A little vertical perspective correction in photoshop would fix that in about 5 seconds.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jun 5, 2014)

Agreed that's an excellent HDR, fine work!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice! Only thing I would do is tone down the blue and red colors just a bit.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 6, 2014)

Excellent job! for this HDR if this really is one...I like the tone and the blending and all that goes with it. The very reason why I don't like HDR is because most of what I had seen mostly are overcooked.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 7, 2014)

I must know......please?
Five different exposures, right?  How did you get all those people to stand still for the five different photos to be taken?  Or were the five shots all taken at the same time via AEB.....which brings me to another question.  What equipment did you use?



On a side note, I find it awesome that a Bentley showroom has at Bugatti showcased!  Nicely framed and I didn't even notice the vertical until someone mentioned it....I was focused on the 254mph bullet sitting in the center!!!






Scott (did you get to drive it) B


----------

